# >>> DIRT JUMP CONTEST  Saisoneröffnung: Oberhof Bikefliegen <<<



## Dittmosher (21. Mai 2007)

Servus Leutz,

wollte hier mal wieder nen Termin ankündigen: 

*am kommenden Sonntag, 27.05.2007*, findet die MTB-*Saisoneröffung in Oberhof am Sporthotel *statt:

Auszug aus: www.bikefliegen.de >>>

"Im Rahmen der Mountainbike-Saisoneröffnung und der Thüringer Landesmeisterschaft im Slalom, Trial und Crosscountry (MTB), veranstaltet proEVENTIS auch dieses Jahr Dirt-Jump Contest.
Es wird drei Wertungsläufe geben, die von den Zuschauern bewertet werden. Die Sieger erwarten attraktive Preise und, was viel wichtiger ist, die 3 Sieger sind automatisch zum Bikefliegen gesetzt.
Veranstaltungsort ist am Sporthotel Oberhof.
Weitere Highlights an diesem Tag sind die GPS-Ausfahrt in die Region (Tourismus GmbH Oberhof, Teilnahme kostenfrei), die Saisoneröffnung des Hai Bike-Test Centers im Sporthotel."

NEU: Zusätzlich wird es eine Trialshow, mit 3-4 Trailern aus Arstadt geben, die mit 20 Europaletten und freiwilligen Zuschauern eine schöne Show abliefern werden...

*Also lasst euch das nicht entgehen! *
Für Essen und Trinken ist gesorgt.
Eintritt FREI!
Beginn: 09:00 Uhr / Dirt Jump 14:00 Uhr (Training ab 11:00 Uhr)


*Pics:* 















*Anfahrt:* 





Dank an Nicolai, Trailtoys, NS-Bikes, TSG, Magurga, WSV Oberhof, ...


----------



## Sneaker1000 (27. Mai 2007)

das war ja mal hammer der one foot backflip omg klasse arbeit jungs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dittmosher (27. Mai 2007)

Ergebnisse: 

Platz 1: Daniel "Dittmosher" Jansky ;-)))
Platz 2: Marcel "Selli" Röhlig
Platz 3: Sebastian "Kleini" Klein

Dank an alle Fahrer (besonders zu erwähen: die Arnstädter) und alle Beteiligten... und das Beste: keiner Verletzt!!! 

Ich denke wir sehen uns zum IXS Cup in Ilmenau, bei dem wir von SUHLICID (wahrsch.) ebenfalls den Dirt Jump organisieren werden... Infos hierzu folgen.


----------

